# kernel configuration menu



## Pfarthing6 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi,

I'm just returning to FreeBSD after a long time in Windows/Linux land. Trying to setup 8 stable and something important seems to be missing: the Kernel Configuration Menu

In the good old days, just after booting the CD (ha, NOT DVD), the Kernel Configuration Menu would come up and allow you to de/select options.

Now, in a perfect world, where every device is supported out of the box, you wouldn't need such a critter, but times then, as now, ain't perfect.

So, I'm stuck. I'm trying to install to a fresh system and, from what I've researched, the default loaded hptrr driver is glomming on to my drives in a big way and it's simply not compatible. It's been recommended to "build a new kernel", OK, sure, on what? And when I get it build, how do I get a 10MB+ kernel into the system with the CD?

If the Kernel Configuration Menu was available, I'd just be able to disable that module and away I'd go. But now I have to jump through a bunch of hoops to make this happen.

Well, currently, I've installed VMWARE and I'm building a kernel on that. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the boot DVD will recognize my USB drive and that when I'm in the boot loader, I'll be able to tell the system to use my custom kernel so I can do my install.

So, enough ranting, just two questions:

1) where did the Kernel Configuration Menu get to and is it possible to get it back?
2) What's the best course when the install doesn't correctly recognize a drive controller?

thanks,

- phil

ps: just to say, for those distro developers out there, if I have to spend all day getting a system to work, and another distro like Ubuntu works out of the box, and it does, there's a really good chance I'll go with that despite how much I would like to use FreeBSD ...and that might actually be the case sad to say


----------



## loop (Jun 23, 2010)

Good question - I'm keeping an eye on this thread for when someone with much more foo than I can help out.


----------



## vermaden (Jun 23, 2010)

Pfarthing6 said:
			
		

> 1) where did the Kernel Configuration Menu get to and is it possible to get it back?



I am using FreeBSD since 5.3 days and havent seen any _'configuration menu'_ for kernel.



			
				Pfarthing6 said:
			
		

> 2) What's the best course when the install doesn't correctly recognize a drive controller?


Submit a BUG, check newer version snapshot (STABLE/CURRENT), cooperate with developers to solve the problem on mailing lists/forums.




			
				Pfarthing6 said:
			
		

> ps: just to say, for those distro developers out there, if I have to spend all day getting a system to work, and another distro like Ubuntu works out of the box, and it does, there's a really good chance I'll go with that despite how much I would like to use FreeBSD ...and that might actually be the case sad to say


FreeBSD is not a _'distro'_ mate, its an operating system, and I have some problems with Ubuntu where FreeBSD worked flawlessly, You just have problematic hardware probably, btw, what is your hardware?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2010)

Pfarthing6 said:
			
		

> In the good old days, just after booting the CD (ha, NOT DVD), the Kernel Configuration Menu would come up and allow you to de/select options.


That existed for a brief period of time in the 3.x era. 



> So, I'm stuck. I'm trying to install to a fresh system and, from what I've researched, the default loaded hptrr driver is glomming on to my drives in a big way and it's simply not compatible. It's been recommended to "build a new kernel", OK, sure, on what? And when I get it build, how do I get a 10MB+ kernel into the system with the CD?


Perhaps you should read the handbook: 8.5 Building and Installing a Custom Kernel



> If the Kernel Configuration Menu was available, I'd just be able to disable that module and away I'd go. But now I have to jump through a bunch of hoops to make this happen.


Kernel configuration is easy, even without said menu.



> 1) where did the Kernel Configuration Menu get to and is it possible to get it back?


It's gone. 



> ps: just to say, for those distro developers out there, if I have to spend all day getting a system to work, and another distro like Ubuntu works out of the box, and it does, there's a really good chance I'll go with that despite how much I would like to use FreeBSD ...and that might actually be the case sad to say


As mentioned FreeBSD is not a "distro". If you want something that's pretty much set up out of the box try PC-BSD.


----------



## Pfarthing6 (Jun 23, 2010)

Actually the Kernel Config existed until 4.8 at least. Maybe dropped in 5?

Look, I'm trying to install here, not configure. How does one configure a kernel on a fresh system? You don't. 

And for the curious, the hardware is a SuperMicro server with an MV8 SATA controller. 

As MANY folks have been complaining for a while now, over a year according to other forums, the High Point hptrr driver/module is at fault here. 

My custom kernel just omits it and that is the "fix" so I've been told. We'll see.

If anyone has any actual "helpful" input on the matter, please chime in. But if you're just going to pick at my statements and say "RTFM", well please don't waste your key strokes, K?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 23, 2010)

If you know for sure that's the driver causing the issue, then you can boot the CD, select "Drop to loader prompt" (number 6) from the boot menu, and type something along the lines of:  *hint.hptrr.0.disabled="1"*

If there's more than one, type it multiple times, incrementing the number.  And, double-check the name of the driver (I have no High Point gear here).

You'll need to do this everytime you boot off the CD, and the first time you boot off the HD.  Once installed, just add that line to /boot/loader.conf to make it permanent.


----------



## Pfarthing6 (Jun 23, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> If you know for sure that's the driver causing the issue, then you can boot the CD, select "Drop to loader prompt" (number 6) from the boot menu, and type something along the lines of:  *hint.hptrr.0.disabled="1"*
> 
> If there's more than one, type it multiple times, incrementing the number.  And, double-check the name of the driver (I have no High Point gear here).
> 
> You'll need to do this everytime you boot off the CD, and the first time you boot off the HD.  Once installed, just add that line to /boot/loader.conf to make it permanent.



I did get to the loader and tried these two without success:

```
hw.hptrr.attach_generic="0"
load_hpttr="NO"
```

...will try the one you suggest tomorrow.

keeping my fingers crossed!

thanks =)


----------



## Pfarthing6 (Jun 24, 2010)

No joy on the kernel options, I'm afraid.

Evidently this problem with hptrr and incompatible raid controllers has been around since version 7 and is still there.

I still have my custom kernel to try, but no clue how to make a boot CD disk with it so I can try it and also do an install.

System will recognize my thumb drive though and boot puppy from that. If I install to the thumb drive, is there a way to install from an installed system like that?

other suggestions?

thx


----------



## Pfarthing6 (Jun 25, 2010)

UPDATE: as a work around I just connected a couple drives to the onboard controller. Now I can test other kernel builds. Geeze, sometimes it takes the long road to find the simpler solution.

Will be posting in a new thread about controller issues in the appropriate areas if I run into more problems.

WEll, it's starting to get exciting!!!!


----------

